# Job Opportunity at Big Country Outdoors



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

*Big Country Outdoors is looking for a qualified accessory installer/technician on the west side of Houston.

*Big Country Outdoors is a fast growing company with a lot of future potential. BCO is looking for a qualified installer to perform the below tasks:

Install lighting
Install UTV hardware such as roofs, high seats & other accessories
Ability to install stereos & custom sound systems
Open mind to think out of the box for custom work

BCO is a fun business if you're passionate about the outdoors, i.e., hunting & fishing. We deal with a higher end client base that only looks for the best, which is why the always look to Big Country Outdoors for their UTV needs. We look forward to meeting you & growing the business to the next level. 
Salary USD 25000 - 35000 Per Year Career Level Required Experienced (Non-Manager) Experience Required 1+ to 2 Years Education Required High School or equivalent Job Type Employee Job Status Full Time


----------

